# Midsummer Music Motorhome and Leisure Show



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

This one is at Lincolnshire showground on 4,5 and 6 July.
Has anyone been before and is it worthwhile attending? 

Cheers

Marion


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Marion

are you refering to this rally or another one

stew


----------



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Yeah, thats the one!
Guess the answer must be yes if there is a rally being organised!
Have put in a provisional booking and will get our tickets organised and I'll remember to look in the rally section first next time  

Marion


----------



## philelektra (Feb 9, 2008)

*show*

yes i went last year and had a great time !!!


----------

